# Slip Breeding. Generally, how effective is it?



## firelight27 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been attempting to breed my purebred Aussie to my brother's stud. (Also purebred.) These two spend allot of time together. The female has always dominated him, and he is a pretty "low on the totem pole" dog. Before she came into heat, she ABSOLUTELY hated his guts, more so than other intact females during their "off" time.

He had learned that she was the boss, and to be frightened of her. She bled for about a week, and then decided she loved him (of course). I left her with him for an entire day when she stopped bleeding and was starting to flag him. He clumsily tried to mount her and penetrate several times, but seemed to get tired and gave up. I didn't watch them for the rest of the day, but assumed he did not "get" her, as they did the deed the next day and she cried in pain when he was about to tie with her. (She is a maiden, and I assume if he had tied with her the day before, she wouldn't still be having pain when he attempted to do it that day. That is why I assume he never "got" her the first day.)

In any case, the second day she was not bleeding, I witnessed a mating. He got on her about five different times with allot of slow thrusting. Finally, he got on her the last time and he did allot of very fast, vigorous thrusting for probably a whole minute or two. She then squealed and turned on him, trying to bite at his "private parts". He has refused to mount her again since then, even though she has been flagging him somewhat the past two days. I assume he is afraid, and it probably hurt.

She was showing ALLOT of interest on the day they had the slip mating, climbing all over him and more or less demanding he do the deed. After that, she has shown him very minimal interest. She sniffs at his belly a little, and will flag him a tiny bit when he sniffs her rear end, but then walks away. He will do no more than sniff her, and then wanders off and lays down.

My question is, does her decreased interest mean she might have caught? It was the very first day she had started flagging, so she should have been fertile at least the next day or so as well. Also, I have heard of slip matings producing puppies, but what dictates HOW successful it will be? I know any time the males enters the female at all, it is considered a slip breeding. However, he didn't JUST enter her, he did ALLOT of very vigorous and fast thrusting, leading me to believe he ejaculated. How much semen generally is pushed back out of the female if they do no achieve a tie? I ran out to grab her when he was thrusting so that they could achieve a tie, but did not make it in time. She did not sit down, however, after he dismounted. Instead, she just kept trying to sniff his belly. She also has a little bit of a downhill build.

The day after the slip mating, we attempted to get a successful mating. He didn't seem to want to mount, but I convinced him to get on. He ejaculated, but I do not think it was actually IN her, though he might have been, as he fell off right when things started to exit his body (she leaned sideways abruptly.) I don't know if I can consider this another slip breeding as he was not in her long enough during ejaculation.

I am a newbie breeder! I only intended to breed the pair once, although they are both PB, and registered, so I am not out breeding mutts. My parents used to breed poodles, so they are trying to help with some information, but that was a very long time ago that they were breeders. (And they, unfortunately, were more or less VERY BYB even though their poodles were reg.).


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

All I can say is - eew.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 12, 2009)

I mentored with an Aussie breeder for a little while. She has several studs and bitches, and produces very fine puppies. She seems to believe that the dogs MUST tie for the bitch to become pregnant. As she has been successfully breeding and showing dogs for years, I assumed her to be 100% correct. It was my mistake for believe one person knows EVERYTHING and cannot be wrong. I have been there for the births of several of her litters, and we have gone through the procedures for emergencies with labour and newborns, etc. I have researched, as well as listened to her advice, on caring for a female through pregnancy. My parents bred their aussie to her stud a year back, and I was the one who took care of her pregnancy, birthing AND the puppies. I was very dissapointed that I had to be there all the time because they did not want to take responsibility for her after they had made the conscious decision to breed her!

They also insisted on having the puppies' tails docked, and we lost one to blood loss. I was so upset with the vet and the entire procedure in general. I will not dock my puppies' tails. 

In any case, thanks for the information. It seems like the efficacy of a slip breeding is VERY controversial, as no one seems to agree on just how successful it CAN be. I also wondered on if the length of the actual breeding, and the length of vigorous thrusting had anything to do with making the "slip" more successful.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow that was very graphic dog porn. Maybe he needs a fluffer.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Westhighlander said:


> Wow that was very graphic dog porn. Maybe he needs a fluffer.


I know, yuck. Maybe the op should give up on breeding and write for Penthouse instead.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

This might break the whole "DF is family friendly" thing...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What I reeeaaalllyy wanna say would


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am sorry it is so graphic. Thinking back, I should have posted a warning. However, I wanted to be very specific. We got a tie today. I want to say that they are not unsupervised, as people jumped down my throat for thinking I am irresponsible.

The male will NOT mount her with a person holding her. If the person is too close, he will also not mount her. If you grab the female after her is doing the "deed" and has become very excited, he will continue. SO, when I observed the first slip, I was standing back at the closest distance he would allow. I waited until they were well into the act so that he would not dismount when I approached to hold her, but I wasn't quick enough. 

He is young and unsure of himself. When I left them there, they were being supervised by my father. They have been checked out by a vet as breeding sound, so do not jump on my case about that either! (Not saying anyone is, but some forums are ridiculous for passing judgement.)

In any case, they tied successfully today, and I will be taking her back two days for now to try for a second tie, just to increase the odds of a successful pregnancy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

give this person a break! may have been a little graphic but she was only stating what she saw and wants to know some answers. Sorry I have no answers for you regarding breeding


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I am not an experienced breeder, so take my opinion for what it's worth--i.e., not much. But, the the chance of a slip mating being successful is inversely proportional to how much you want the bitch to be bred. If you don't want the bitch to get pregnant, it is close to 100%. If you do, it is close to 0%.


----------

